# Unofficial Luftwaffe Bombers GB. All invited!



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all!

I guess, *all* rules of a normal GB apply, no diecast etc. If you have an already started kit, feel free to join. 

I have recently purchase the Revell Ju-87 Stuka D-5 1/48 scale kit. Vic and I were talking about a side by side build when others showed interest, so we decided to make an *Unofficial* Luftwaffe bombers group build. (Mods, I hope this is OK! ). I have to finish my P-40 but I thought I'd start the thread off, with a bit of research I did today, because I was, well, bored. 

The representation of the ailerons is a bit poor, that's the only problem I see. The kit though, on its own is nice! 

Guys again, I thought it'd be fun, we can learn some things, and I hope the mods don't mind. 

*I was wondering, if possible, if the normal judges for the official GB's wouldn't mind judging for this?. Since this is on short notice, the GB starts, this upcoming Friday night and ends January 10th, 2010?*

I'll get pictures of my kit up later, dinner now.


----------



## jamierd (Oct 10, 2009)

will try and get some thing to join in with as soon as i can


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Good to hear, mods, is this ok?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2009)

U need to check the upcoming Group Builds Harrison....

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----4-------------- Heavyweights (Bombers/Tank Busters/Anti-Shipping)

No point in doing an unofficial build when we have one for it comin up next.... I will be doing a Ju87G-2 for this Build...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with Les.If there has already been the thread scheduled you could join that as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2009)

There you go H! A bomber GB just around the corner, _two months_, just get everything that you'll need collected for your Stuka and take part in it....

Don't get your knickers in a bundle now.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Didn't see we had a schedule. I will just build the Ju-87 on my own.......


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it is a matter of the thread title.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, I guess Jan your right, I can get some things together for the build.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2009)

Harrison, u got alot of work left to do on ur P-40 man, just keep the Stuka on the side till the Build starts, which should be the end of this month.....

Remember the Builds now overlap each other by 1 month... The N. Africa/Med Build ends Nov 30th and the Heavy Hitters Build starts at the end of this month...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes ,I know, I was trying to get cockpit details though, I wasn't planning on starting ot, _yet..._


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2009)

I got loads and loads of ref material for the Ju87 man, as Im sure several other fellas have as well....

We'll get u all set up, myself included...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Really? Thanks so much!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2009)

NP...


----------

